
Black Friday is dying - Firebrand
https://www.fastcompany.com/40496309/black-friday-is-dying
======
pwg
How soon history is forgotten. Although in this reporters defense, they might
not be old enough to remember how what is now "black Friday" came to be.

If one is old enough (and old enough is generally about 40+) one remembers
that what is now "black Friday" was originally the _very first day_ of the
Christmas shopping season. The stores simply did not put out any Christmas
products until the Friday after Thanksgiving, which is why that Friday is so
associated with Christmas shopping.

But the Friday after Thanksgiving was _not_ a day of discounts and sales to
try to drive shopping (as it has become). Back when it was the _start_ of the
seasons, there were also typically _no_ discounts or sales until the day after
Christmas. It was the first day to shop, which is why so much shopping
happened that day. In the ensuing 40 some years it has morphed into the "big
discount day" it has now become.

